

Could conjoined twins share a mind? (2011) - bcjordan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/magazine/could-conjoined-twins-share-a-mind.html

======
comex
More recent documentary about the same girls:

[http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/mobile/touch/episode/2014/03/13...](http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/mobile/touch/episode/2014/03/13/the-
hogan-sisters-how-conjoined-twins-share-body-and-mind/)

~~~
rheide
The full documentary is on youtube[1], but I found it rather disappointing
from a science point of view.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwT1Ol3nY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwT1Ol3nY0)

